
Chroma – a new way to build cameras - epilog
https://www.epilog.com/news/introducing-chroma
======
vardump
CCD/CMOS tiling has existed for ages. I don't understand what's new in this
thing.

~~~
epilog
The technique you're referring to is aligning sensors _over each other_ , each
collecting a different color so you don't have to use a bayer filter
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Three-
CCD_camera](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Three-CCD_camera)). Chroma aligns
multiple image sensors _next to each other_ , to scale the resolution without
increasing chip complexity. For instance, we can merge 4 4K sensors to create
an ultra low cost 8K camera.

~~~
vardump
Nope.

I'm talking about having sensors next to each other. Very common in
astronomical and medical (x-ray) applications at least.

Aligning multiple sensors next to each other has existed for at least 20
years, probably more.

~~~
lmoj

      astronomical and medical
    

Sounds expensive! And when you tile sensors that way you still have gaps in
between them.
[http://www.faculty.virginia.edu/rwoclass/astr1230/im/MegaCam...](http://www.faculty.virginia.edu/rwoclass/astr1230/im/MegaCam-
CCDmosaic-CFHT-Scale.jpg)

We put off-the-shelf (cheap) sensors side by side with no gaps. Here's the
patent if you'd like to read more:
[https://patents.google.com/patent/US20170359512A1/](https://patents.google.com/patent/US20170359512A1/)

